

Universe for iPhone 1.0 released – A native iPhone app for Sakai eLearning - ali_hen
https://universe.tigerbytes.co.za/

======
ali_hen
Universe seamlessly connects you, the student, with your Sakai education
portal at the University of Cape Town and the University of the Witwatersrand
(with more education platforms coming soon!) - If your school or University
uses Sakai, let me know and we'll add them to the app.

